# can you mix kibble and raw



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Jake is very sensitive. He is on California Naturals lamb & rice. I want a way to add more nutrition. I just started adding nature's variety lamb medallions to his kibble. He seems to be doing fine. But I've rumblings mixing the two is not such a good idea.

Thoughts??


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I recently started feeding my dog kibble in the morning and raw at night (pieces of chicken carcass.) There are plenty of people on the forum that mix kibble and raw; some mix it in the same meal, some do what I do. If your dog seems to be tolerating it and has good poops that I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

I gained a lot of info on this question by reading this thread

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=306333&page=1&fpart=2

I don't know enough about it to give any advice except that when switching over to raw I put the dogs on the 50/50 raw/kibble for about 6 weeks in order to make a gradual change and the dogs adapted very well. (their appetite was good, and no problems with the poop consistency)


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Man, that is a GREAT thread... my favorite.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the info. Jake seems to be doing fine. He still eats 3 times a day, so it will be kibble and raw together in the AM and evening, just kibble at daycare in the afternoon. I've seen alot stuff posted on 'NOT' to mix the two, but no reason why. 

If he has good poops ... it stays  I just want to make sure I'm not going to bring on any long term problems by doing this.

Thanks again.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there jacobcain, 

The explanation for not feeding kibble and RAW in the same meal is that they digest at different rates. RAW goes through the system much quicker and the kibble 'swells' and takes longer to pass through. That might upset his digestive system a little. There is however nothing wrong with feeding kibble and RAW together but at separate times i.e kibble in the morning and RAW at night or which ever way around. I'm also new to feeding RAW. I spend every spare second researching and reading. So far, when it comes to 50/50 RAW and kibble that is what i discovered.







Hope it helps.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I too have seen the don't feed together but have never seen a scientific reason.

This is what I know, I do it with Dante all the time and he's never had a problem


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This not feeding both at the same time is another one of those raw feeding myths that has been repeated so many times that people think it's true. You will not find any scientific evidence anywhere on this and with how many people feed both in the same meal without any problem, it's just a crock.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have fed kibble and raw separately and together and have noticed no difference. I've been mixing raw with kibble for more than 10 years now with no problems.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Good to know!


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

All - Thank you Thank you.

This makes me feel much better now. I will be keeping a watch on his stools, he's pretty sensitive so I'm sure if there is problem it will show up there :-(

I was thinking about trying the Nature's Variety Prairie Kibble (Lamb) instead of the California Natural's .. any benefit to that? (I'm using the Nature's Variety Raw)


----------

